# Haydn Symphony No.18



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Have you a favourite? I like Hogwood:


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

... but slightly prefer Mallon/Toronto on Naxos for the fuller sound of modern instruments and more dynamism & variation.






I thought Fischer dropped the ball in 18 to 21 so may buy Mallon as a supplement, or do you have a better idea?

Here's Hsu/Apollo competing with Mallon for my top spot:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

All the versions are excellent (including Fischer), but I'd opt for the Hogwood.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Just listened to Fischer again and now I like it! Mallon is maybe a bit faster and dynamic overall, but Fischer has interesting changes of pace/volume and beautiful soloists. Juts a case of getting used to his approach, perhaps. Funny game getting to like pieces of classical music.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Max Goberman recorded all the Symphonies from 1 to 24.......

...... except this one! Annoying.

I'd plump for Fischer as well, but Mallon on Naxos is very fresh and lively too!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mal said:


> Funny game getting to like pieces of classical music.


And that's the fun of classical music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Fischer for me.


----------

